# original pangainoon clips



## shai-hai (Dec 29, 2007)

hello.
my name is shai hai, i am a student of the great master richard ratzkoff, the last of the real pangainoon masters.
i would like to present you guys with some short clips of a little of our work in israel
hope you enjoy 
peace
shai.
http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=nj-oNdGxHR4

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=6mxGKYyKAk0

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=HfjrfYzaCKs

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=BPSVWF9uNHs


----------



## xiongnu_lohon (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you think this is relevant to chinese martial arts in some way? I'm wondering what the point of your post is. What is your goal? 

Are you involved in cma?

I study traditional wushu and I do physical conditioning in a modern wushu class to develop my athleticism and flexibility.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Xioungnu-lohon, you can check this thread here on MT for a little insight into the style that the OP is discussing or do a google for pangainoon and see where it ties in with CMA.  I'm looking around on the net now and will post links to help shai-hai guide you in the search.

Shai-hai, first off, welcome to the board.  When you get a chance you should go on over to our Meet and Greet area and introduce yourself to the board at large.  I know very little about the CMA and nothing at all about pangainoon.  Why don't you tell us a little about the style.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2007)

xiongnu_lohon said:


> Do you think this is relevant to chinese martial arts in some way?



Pangainoon was a Southern Chinese martial art that died out in China. However, Uechi-ryu Karate is barely modified Pangainoon and some people have attempted to recreate the kung fu system from it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2007)

Read this page
http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=480

Some highlights



> Around the time that Kanbun was teaching his brand of quan'fa in Wakayama prefecture, the popularization and modernization of Okinawan karate had begun. 'Toudi' (China hand) had now become (renamed) karate (empty hand). During this boom-era of popularization a multitude of styles were named and renamed. In contrast, Uechi Kanbun seemed reluctant to formally name his system. *Indeed, Uechi Kanbun never stated the name of the system of quan'fa he studied in China and simply referred to his art as Pangainoon-ryu karate-jutsu (Jap. Half hard / soft empty-hand technique); a name which his students innocently mistook as a reference to his particular style of karate*





> Mabuni was intensely curious as to what had kept Uechi Kanbun in China for well over a decade and Kanbun was more than happy to oblige by demonstrating some of the xing / kata and techniques that comprised his Pangainoon karate'. So inspired was Mabuni by what Kanbun showed him, that *Mabuni included some of the basic Fujian tiger boxing techniques in a kata he later developed called 'Shinpa' or 'mind-wave*.'





> *It should be noted that Pangainoon does not refer to a specific style of quan'fa or Chinese boxing*. Instead, it more likely refers to the mixture of training methods from Fujian that Uechi Kanbun combined to make his system of karate.


 
I doubt it is a CMA but it does look rather effective from the clips provided


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think anyone knows the full truth of the matter, but the I do believe that Uechi Kanbun learned a specific style. There is some doubt as to whether Pangainoon was its name or just a description of it, but he attributed it as one art from one teacher (Shushiwa, that is, Chou Tsu Ho). He was granted a teaching license by Shushiwa.


----------



## xiongnu_lohon (Dec 30, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I doubt it is a CMA but it does look rather effective from the clips provided



Thanks for the excellent information. I would also like to say that I doubt it is a cma. It may well be effective though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I don't think anyone knows the full truth of the matter, but the I do believe that Uechi Kanbun learned a specific style. There is some doubt as to whether Pangainoon was its name or just a description of it, but he attributed it as one art from one teacher (Shushiwa, that is, Chou Tsu Ho). He was granted a teaching license by Shushiwa.


 
Easy enough to find out what pangainoon means, show it to a younger person form Fujian province. There are a lot of them in the US, I can't speak for any place else though.

Also I will show the supplied Characters to my wife and see what it translate to. The mandarin will likely sound different but the characters will have the same meaning.

I will get back to you

Currently however my feeling is it has its origins in China, much like Kenpo/Kempo but it is not a CMA much like kenpo/kempo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2007)

&#21322;&#30828;&#36719;

Translates to &#8220;half heart soft&#8221; all I can say is that my better half has never seen these characters together in simplified or older Chinese writing systems and thought it was unusual to combine them.


----------

